# Meriden Mtn/Hubbard Park, Meriden, CT



## Greg (Jun 8, 2008)

Met up with o3jeff, powhunter and johnnypoach at Hubbard Park. We rode up on to the ridge. A differnet route than Steve wanted to take us on (gate to the castle was closed), but still fun. A mix of mostly doubletrack, some singletrack, some no-track. :blink: Highlights included powhunter modifiying his bike to save weight, jp's "mountain bike" (vintage department store-style), and powhunter's two flights into the reservoir! Took a small amount of vid and I'll throw something together later tonight. Really good time. I crashed a bunch of time trying to clear logs and stuff. Still trying to get releasing out of these pedals. Took a branch to the skull that entered one of my vents. :lol: A little beat up, but totally worth it. Can't wait to go again. Rediscovering MTB will definitely keep me going until ski season starts!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2008)

Definitely was a good time. I will have to get out during the week to build up some endurance.

Looking forward to the video and the next excursion.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it, the back was in rough shape this morning from yesterdays ride. I plan on making the next ride. When is it?


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Definitely was a good time. I will have to get out during the week to build up some endurance.
> 
> Looking forward to the video and the next excursion.



Definitely lots of fun riding with you. I was pretty okay on the endurance front. Only got really winded once. What I need to build is some *balls*.



MR. evil said:


> I plan on making the next ride. When is it?



Dunno. Propose something. I might be able to pull off a late afternoon ride somewhere too. I know Steve has Mondays off.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 8, 2008)

Great getting out with you guys.....Looks like we made the right call going early...beating out the T-storms....would have sucked getting wet ;-)....Definately gotta try to hook up once a week.....maybe for the next mission we can recruit  mr gisevel, bivert, 2knees, and grassi (Pat I think jonnypoach has a spare bike for ya :-D )

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Great getting out with you guys.....Looks like we made the right call going early...beating out the T-storms....would have sucked getting wet ;-)....Definately gotta try to hook up once a week.....maybe for the next mission we can recruit  mr gisevel, bivert, 2knees, and grassi (Pat I think jonnypoach has a spare bike for ya :-D )
> 
> steve



I am in for the next one:grin: I might be able to get Randi to come too. I just spent the last hour stripping down and cleaning my cranks and bottom bracket. They had a ton of mud in them from yesterdays ride. I think I will also have to clean the rear der.

I also have a spare bike but it needs some work (new rear der, and some new tubes). Though it would probably be to big for Pat or Grassi.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2008)

powhunter said:


> would have sucked getting wet ;-)


:lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's a little video. It's more about us goofing off than it is actual good riding, but there are some classic powhunter/johnnypoach moments. Enjoy:



Here's the *high res* for anyone that wants to wait for this... :roll:

:lol:


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2008)

:lol:  I thought the skiing vids were great, but this might rival them. 

You guys look like you have a lot more fun than I do on my tame rides.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2008)

That video should help draw a bigger crowd for the next ride:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice vid Greg.  I definitely need to hook up with you guys for the next ride!

BTW, Johnny, you're going to kill your self on that thing!


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 9, 2008)

Hahaha, that's some excellent stuff! AA++


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW, Johnny, you're going to kill your self on that thing!



He needs a helmet desperately too. 

Typical johnnypoach for ya right there... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> He needs a helmet desperately too.
> 
> Typical johnnypoach for ya right there... :lol:



Somehow I wasn't at all surprised to see he was riding without a helmet..


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2008)

In an earlier post Steve mentioned that JP had a spare bike. So I have to ask, if that is his main ride what does the spare look like:blink:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 9, 2008)

lmao @ breakaway steering column. the bike is like 14 billions times too small, too. hilarious vid.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> if that is his main ride what does the spare look like:blink:



:lol: I don't think the video shows the true steeziness of the bike


----------



## powbmps (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like a good time. That high-tech hammer must be a bitch to lug around though.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 10, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> In an earlier post Steve mentioned that JP had a spare bike. So I have to ask, if that is his main ride what does the spare look like:blink:



Its a high tech amphibious assault vehicle complete with kickstand

steve


----------

